# No looking back!



## Mitica100 (Mar 5, 2005)

Sooo... I finally developed the three rolls of Plus X I shot the other day with the Leica IIIf. I am proud to say that I'll stay a film enthusiast for a long while.  

There is something about the Leica, Zeiss and Voigtlander lenses that just turns me on! Here are two shots scanned today:




 


 



Both taken with a 35/2.5 Skopar SM for Bessa L or Leica SM and a yellow Leitz filter on it. Pretty much straight shots, save for taking a few specs of dirt out on PS.


----------



## triggerhappy (Mar 5, 2005)

I absolutely Love that second picture!  :heart: :heart: :heart:  Time for a cold shower I think.


----------



## terri (Mar 5, 2005)

Awesome.    :thumbup:   I'd be thrilled if those were mine.   I agree, that second shot is hella cool!   Where are going for these rustic images?   They're really great.


----------



## Karalee (Mar 5, 2005)

Agreed. These are beautiful! You really need to have that 2nd one hanging in your kitchen or dining room!!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 5, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Awesome. :thumbup: I'd be thrilled if those were mine. I agree, that second shot is hella cool! Where are going for these rustic images? They're really great.


 
Thanks Terri... I went to a place called Vulture Mine. Abandoned in 1942, the place was a gold miner's paradise, it used to be the richest gold mine in Arizona. They say that actually only 1/3 of the gold has been dug out yet they abandoned the mine because was not cost effective.  It's about an hour and a half away from Phoenix, near Wickenburg.  There is a self guided tour of the ghost town, you enter the rooms and shoot pics at leisure and at your own pace. Not many tourists around.

The second picture is from the kitchen, as it was left in 1942. Pretty spooky...


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 5, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Agreed. These are beautiful! You really need to have that 2nd one hanging in your kitchen or dining room!!!


 

yeah! I just printed it on my inkjet printer and it doesn't look bad at all. I think I'll do it on real photo paper with real enlarger and real chemicals.  

Thanks to all for the kind comments...


----------

